# Hi everyone



## notsure2017 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello to everyone here. I posted a few days ago. Maybe some of you can read my post and give me some more insight about my situation. I love love to read your opinions. Blessings to you all


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/400266-dont-know-what-do.html


----------



## rachelmartin (Nov 28, 2017)

hey


----------

